# Black Jack 34



## sean m (28 Oct 2010)

Hello,

Has anyone read this book, "Black Jack 34" by James Donahue. If so is it a good read? It used to be called "No greater Love".


----------



## Cammyyy (10 Nov 2010)

Yes I think, i read a book by him called Black Jack something, this is probably it. If so its really good


----------

